

Show HN: Medusa - Track and Manage your Facebook contents. Feedback needed - p0larboy
http://78a31277.dotcloud.com/

======
p0larboy
Any feedback on the design, ideas etc. is much appreciated. This is my first
project that I feel I can make it into something feasible so... finger
crossed~!

